# giradiscos djtech



## Sesio (Abr 5, 2010)

Hola gente muy buenas,alguien me puede hablar de los giradiscos djtech encoder?quiero saber que tal funcionan si alguien los tiene o sabe que tal funcionan.Muchas gracias SALU2.

linkRODUCTOS/GIRADISCOS PROFESIONALES/VINYL ENCODER 10
http://www.djtech.es/


----------



## sobrituning (Abr 5, 2010)

hola, yo sinceramente no los recomiendo, me parecen platos malos, te puedo recomendar segun tus necesidades y precio.

¿para que lo utilizarias?
¿precio?
¿calidad?

un poco de todo

saludos


----------



## Sesio (Abr 5, 2010)

hola muchas gracias por la respuesta,los utilizaria para pinchar musica,tengo una mesa de mezclas 4 canales,maya 44,pc con software ( virtual dj),vinilos de codigo de tiempo,y claro me faltan 2 platos D los mas caro jejeje,todo el mundo me a recomendado lo AKIYAMA ACURA como minimo,que para empezar estan estan muy muy bien,pero claro me cuestan 640€ nuevos aqui en mi pueblo.

Mi presupuesto ahora me llega como mucho a 300€,pero claro si no hay nada Que merezca la pena por ese precio prefiero esperarme el tiempo que haga falta para comprarme los AKIYAMA ACURA o unos TECHNICS.

haber si me aconsejais o me echais un cable haber si me decido de comprarme unos por unos 300€ o esperarme a unos ya mejores SALU2!!!!


----------



## sobrituning (Abr 6, 2010)

hombre los akiyama acura seria de lo mejorcito, pero por unos 400€puedes conseguir dos technics de segunda mano, auque si necesitas los platos ya, puedes ir a por los clonicos, mirate los reloop rp-2000 y los zomo.

saludos y para cualquier duda estoy aqui


----------



## Sesio (Abr 10, 2010)

hola gracias otra vez pues me voy a esperar a comprarme los akiyama acura aunque me cueste un tiempo,pero quiero hacerte una pregunta,porque estoy pegado un poco el tema de los platos DD,traccion directa,traccion por correa,y clonicos? que diferencia hay entre esos 3 y cuales son mejores?quiero ponerme un poco al dia jejeje.unos technics por 400 pavos? andeee estan jejeje,soy de murcia tmb  SALU2


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2010)

A los platos del link les veo el inconveniente de que poseen tracción a correa, que no es saludable para trabajo de DJ, se gastan, se estiran, pierden tracción, Etc.

Trata de conseguir unas Technics 1200MK2


----------



## sobrituning (Abr 11, 2010)

hola, consigue unos traccion directa preferiblemente unos technics MK5 o M5G, los MK2 no te los recomiendo, porque al pasar el pinch por 0 hace un dichoso click y cuendo pasas a -1 o +1 no lo hace de forma gradual, da un gran salto.

lo mejor es que si te puedes pillar los technics de segunda mano, ya que estos platos son para toda la vida, cuidandolos un poco, pero si no tienes esa opcion espera a por los acura.

los clonicos son platos, que su marca no estudia ni investiga sobre sus platos, lo unico es que copian a los que verdaderamente lo hacen (technics, vextax y numark), si te fijas todos los clonicos son muy parecidos, cambia muy poca cosa, eso es porque lo hacen todos la misma fabrica.

saludos y espero haberte ayudado


----------



## Sesio (Abr 12, 2010)

me has ayudado un huevo tio,voy a esperarme a los akiyama acura,ya te contare cuando me los compre haber que tal me van.Muchas gracias SALU2 chaoo


----------



## sobrituning (Abr 12, 2010)

hola, la verdad es que da gusto ayudar a gente tan agradecida como tu.
¿que estilos pinchas?
¿que mesa tienes


----------



## Sesio (Abr 22, 2010)

hola de nuevo perdon por no seguir el tema, pues pincho hardcore, newstyle, cantaditas y ahora t*A*mb*IEN* estoy con temas pokis *O*sea casi de todo D, la mesa se que tengo es esta:

http://images.google.es/imgres?imgu...ezclas+akiyama+mc4&um=1&hl=es&sa=N&tbs=isch:1

saludos muchas gracias chaooo


----------



## sobrituning (Abr 22, 2010)

bueno pues cuando te compres los platos a ver si haces un comentario sobre ellos y que tal van

saludos


----------



## Sesio (May 19, 2010)

Hola gente de nuevooooo,bueno el problemilla,que no puedo comprarme AKIYAMA ACURA D,estoy casi al cuello jejeje,he estado en una tienda de dj y tal,y vi platos akiyama dx 303,y estuve hablando con el muchacho y tal y me dijo que para empezar estan muy bien por que son de traccion directa.que tal la veis?
http://www.auvisa.com/media/fotos2/pro_8859_1.jpg

Gracias otra vez por ser tan pesao DD SALU2


----------

